# Texts messages



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Just wondering who on this site use texts messages, and do you use them with your clients? Do you use them everyday?Do you have clients that contact you with them?


----------



## TooledUp (May 17, 2008)

Yeah a lot of my clients text me about various aspects of the job. It's handy if they're working then they can reply to you or send you a text when it's convenient for them.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Use them all the time, but only for friends/family. Never with a client.


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

all the time here as well, email thru my phone with clients but not texts... I could see using it tho when and if needed...


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

emails mostly

lots of phone

no text


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

I don't either. But I wouldn't be above mentioning it to a HO as an option. I don't have much to say to them.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Guess I'm "old fashion", I just use my cell phone as a phone. I just recently got a Samsung Eternity to replace my old phone and have used the GPS a couple times. The guys will send me pics sometimes if they run into a problem or just want to give me a rash of crap.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

daArch said:


> emails mostly
> 
> lots of phone
> 
> no text


Ditto


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

I hate when people txt me. Hit the got damn send button and say what you gotta say. Will use it for photos & that's about it. :yes:

Talk with customers by email alot though & it works out great. Even sold a few exteriors just talking back and fourth through email without even meeting them until I was stopping by to have them sign a contract & pick up a down payment. I like it as it allows you to think better about what to say, and point out alot of facts that you normally couldn't spur of the moment in person as well with examples.


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

Phone, email, no text.


----------



## mistcoat (Apr 21, 2007)

I use texts with clients/customers. Some ppl prefer texts as TU says - if they're busy they can relay a message at their convenience while at work etc.

Sending jokes is the main thing we use them for in the UK,,, do you agree TooledUp :thumbsup:


----------



## TooledUp (May 17, 2008)

mistcoat said:


> Sending jokes is the main thing we use them for in the UK,,, do you agree TooledUp :thumbsup:


Jokes? Some of us have work to do you know 

I can't post any of the ones I get on here lol.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

Yes text all the time, cell sux major though... need a text cell (any suggestions???!!). I text the manager at the rental property cause I really can't stand her, and get my directions/what I find and need authorization via text mostly cause I hate talking on the cell. I will actually tell clients in the future about texting. I have NO problem with saying they can.. hell that would be WORLD's easier than having to be cordial on the phone. black n white is sometimes the best way.


----------



## bfdast (Mar 11, 2013)

They text me a lot of times. I call and talk first after they sometimes text me. The only time I text is if I cant call and its only to say sorry no service will call as soon as I do. Hey if they want to only text then I will.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

bfdast said:


> They text me a lot of times. I call and talk first after they sometimes text me. The only time I text is if I cant call and its only to say sorry no service will call as soon as I do. Hey if they want to only text then I will.


Wow, a necropost from 5 years ago. It does make wonder if the picture has changed.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Gough said:


> Wow, a necropost from 5 years ago. It does make wonder if the picture has changed.


 
I bet Tim and Bill both text clients now

Well at least Tim:whistling2:


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

I don't like customers texting me I prefer emails, This way Carly sees it as well. GC's when we do their work like texting me and I try to tell them email me.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Text messages are like necro-posts, a part of life I dislike


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Anything to make life easier. Amazing the difference a few years makes since the OP posted. Text messages are a huge part of my day between clients, crews and other trades.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

chrisn said:


> I bet Tim and Bill both text clients now
> 
> Well at least Tim:whistling2:


The word on the street is that Bill is considering giving up his old-school approach to communicating with clients. He's finally giving up the clay tablets. He's taking that big step and will now be using....telegrams.:jester:

I've got to get in my jibes soon. I'm trying to take advantage of the remaining ten days before I suddenly become the same age.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Gough said:


> The word on the street is that Bill is considering giving up his old-school approach to communicating with clients. He's finally giving up the clay tablets. He's taking that big step and will now be using....telegrams.:jester:
> 
> I've got to get in my jibes soon. I'm trying to take advantage of the remaining ten days before I suddenly become the same age.


TELEGRAMS? I've not yet given up on smoke signals, none of this new fangled E-lech-risity 

And there will only be a 2 1/2 window for you to be my contemporary, then you once more become a young whipper snapper. :thumbsup:


----------



## wmass (Apr 17, 2007)

If they like to call we call ,if they email we do. Same with text .Have one realtor that always texts. Seems to work fine


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Texting for short messages.

Emails for longer ones.

Phone calls when a fair amount of questions and feedback are involved.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

what I hate worsen the can't-wait-gotta-have-answer-now mentality of my "favorite" it's-all-about-me decorina and her damn text messages is the speilling and refusal to capitalize ANY word. 

But maybe that's BESTER TAHN CAPITALIING EVRY FREEKING MISSP[IELLED WIORD


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

I'm amazed this thread was started in 2009 which according to my math is 5 years ago, and we're still texting. Shouldn't some revolutionary new form of communication have come out by now? 
At least unlimited text plans are fairly common. I remember when we had a 300 text plan, got our teenager a phone, and the next month the bill was huge from 3000 texts. What a rip! 


Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk.com


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Damon T said:


> I'm amazed this thread was started in 2009 which according to my math is 5 years ago, and we're still texting. Shouldn't some revolutionary new form of communication have come out by now?
> At least unlimited text plans are fairly common. I remember when we had a 300 text plan, got our teenager a phone, and the next month the bill was huge from 3000 texts. What a rip!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk.com


 
I remember those days


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

I remember getting our teen age daughter (now thirty seven) a cell phone and telling her it could only be used for emergencies or calling us - and it was.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

RH said:


> I remember getting our teen age daughter (now thirty seven) a cell phone and telling her it could only be used for emergencies or calling us - and it was.



We had ONE cell phone, and the person who had the largest chance of REALLY needing it got to take it with them.

And if you had it you DREADED hearing it ring. 

we still have that number, it's Jake's. 

HELL, who can remember the days when having a phone (wired, and I mean WIRED to the wall) on the first *and *second floor was for the wealthy ?

I remember thinking how cool I was having a WALL phone in the porcelain library :thumbsup:

Now we do all we can to ESCAPE having people being able to "reach out and touch" us.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Try explaining what a party line was to your grandkids. We never had one but my grandmother did... "That's not our ring!".


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

My grandmother had one up in Cow Hamster.

Always fun listening in on your neighbors

And who remembers picking up the receiver and hearing, "Number puullease"

Ours was Dedham 3 4292

My best friend's was Dedham 3 3212 W (have NO idea what the W signified - maybe THEY were on a party line, but I don't remember that they were)


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

RH said:


> Try explaining what a party line was to your grandkids. We never had one but my grandmother did... "That's not our ring!".


We had a party line into the late '70s, and even later at the place in Canada.

Party lines are one thing, try explaining to your grandkids what it meant when you told a visitor, "it's 4 long for Central".


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

RH said:


> Try explaining what a party line was to your grandkids. We never had one but my grandmother did... "That's not our ring!".




I remember calling my parents one summer and telling the operator (remember them?) that the phone number was 25M. No area code, nothing. We had to start somewhere, so I told her the town and we went from there. I got connected eventually.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Gough said:


> I remember calling my parents one summer and telling the operator (remember them?) that the phone number was 25M. No area code, nothing. We had to start somewhere, so I told her the town and we went from there. I got connected eventually.


and my mother when calling her mother in Canaan NH had to tell the operator the call HAD to go through White River Junction.

Jeeze, I wonder what it was like routing a telegram ?


----------



## mr.fixit (Aug 16, 2009)

I have 2 owners of large commercial companies that text me always and it makes me crazy. it takes twice as much time to have a conversation by text than it does by picking up the phone


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Yes,yes and yes. Everyday and often. Many of our customers prefer it. I send texts to all the guys to tell them what job to go to and it's much more efficient then playing phone tag with a customer.


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 24, 2011)

if somebody texts me more then 2-3 times in a row i call them, then they get all quiet ....wierdos today


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

what do you do about internet forum stalkers ?


----------

